# Kiwi wine variations



## larrystewart (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year I made a kiwi wine which came out nice. Now, with 400 kiwis in my garage, its that time of year again. I have about 30 bottles of last years wine. So I was thinking I could do something different so I dont wind up witn 60 bottles of the same thing. Any suggestions ??

larry


----------



## wingnutooa (Dec 29, 2008)

i think a strawberry kiwi sounds good. also maybe a watermelon kiwi. although its a bit late for those fruits.

if you're itching to still get rid of some kiwi i'd try some oddball recipe's to see how they come out. like a potatoe kiwi or kiwi carrot.

maybe apple kiwi.


or garlic kiwi....whoooo!


----------



## Wine4Me (Dec 29, 2008)

uummmm, Know what? apple kiwi sounds really good!


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 29, 2008)

In 04 I made a mango/kiwi that was OK. An ounce or two of dried hibiscus flowers would be interesting.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

I made strawberry/kiwi and it came out great. Be careful with Watermelon as the fruit typically goes bad really fast.


----------



## syscokid (Jan 1, 2009)

The biggest problem that I see is you still have the 30 bottles from last year.


----------

